# New Locomotives, Old Timer's, and a duck!!!



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Let's say, a person would get two HO locomotives, and an OO guage, locomotive. The OO gauge needs the couplers changed maybe. But let's check out the HO locomotives, shal we:

The first locomotive, is a Bachmann 2-8-2, old UP, Vanderbilt, Oli-burner, the cab needs the roof reattached.

The second locomotive is an oddity, a John English 4-6-2, bare metal, put together, but the tender needs trucks. The guy knows of them, but how does the electrical pick up work, and what kind of trucks could be used, if there needs to be new tender trucks, if that's part of the electrical pick up???

And for us guys that likes a good backstory to a model railroad pike...

The guy is under pressure form the "powers-that-be" on the railroad, for more locomotives. Also, is the Head-honcho, and CME (chief mechenical engineer; because he liked steam so much, he fired the last CME, because of a modernization plan, that would put out many of his old friends in the railroad shops, draft rooms, and oddly enough, a duck "greeter" at a seaside station, near a pond! The duck only likes steam locomotives, and when guy was the station master there, the duck fled when he herd the diesel air horns; go figure?), and not to mention the Steam Locomotives! 

So what do you think of the guy's situation, what would you do? And what would you do in the british coupler situation too??? God bless and thanks!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
"Ayeeeee!" says the Fonz


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Patch the Bachmann....

...the John English a.k.a. Bowser is a simple fix as the power goes through the trucks...










*And what would you do in the british coupler situation too???*

...give the OO loco to the fount of knowledge that rescued him on the other two...:thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, then, but the John English, is sort of vanishing, there is a bad feeling that it could slip from the grasps form the poor man's hand! Maybe for the best.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

There are plenty out there, the best being the John English/Penn Line/Bowser transition locos with brass frames....:thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks, now about the couplers?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

See if the NEM 362 works for you...

http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/coupler.htm#HO-Scale


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about ... WAY over my head. However ...

I just wanted to say how much I liked the title of this thread: "New Locomotives, Old Timer's, and a duck!!!"

Way cool ... whatever it means!

TJ


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

TJ, read the beginning, or better yet, look up "Donald's Duck!" by Rev. W. Awdry!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Donald's Duck is a Thomas The tank engine story? I know who Donald and Duck are, but what happened to Mickey?

Sorry but I cant help with the pickups with out seeing the engine itself. I have seen truck pickups before and they can be a pain to get set right and they are very sensitive to dirty and poorly laid track.

Massey


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*For all the "Wise guys" eeh...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj_BkrjZTrg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccWZDs7YWAE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkcWy3xKmeU

These are the versions I see fit to show what I mean, in a way! Take care, and don't disgrace the Great Western!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I will have to catch these when I get home. Army computers here at work have youtube blocked. 

Massey


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Massey, your website is empty, no offence...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes I know. I posted on the MRR forums a while ago about the layout and got flamed pretty bad about the lack of content. I told them that the content is comming I wanted to know how the layout and colors were. So after that I decided to wait until I have everything ready before making any new uploads. It is under construction, but with the building of the new layout and the nice weather I cant see sitting around a computer all day working on the website. I will put new stuff there soon dont worry.

Massey


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Moving on... John English is out, and the Bachmann is in limbo! The OO steamer is almost mine, and if you want to discuss the OO even further, go on to the Triang Princess on OO scale page!


----------

